# Smith-Drum lathe - $5000 (Willows, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Aug 11, 2020)

Machine shop lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Comes with Fly wheel attachment. Set up to cut threads has multiple accessories. I don’t know how...



					chico.craigslist.org
				




Interesting machine, price not so much.


----------



## gr8legs (Aug 11, 2020)

"I don’t know how to use it and don’t want to learn, cane with house we bought and I’ll stick with woodworking. "

Yeah, it may take a while for him to to sell it with a starting price in that neighhborhood, ya think?

Stu


----------



## dpb (Aug 11, 2020)

It’s an interesting design.  Sliding bed, extra long cross slide.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 11, 2020)

Obviously he's taking a WAG on the price- 500 or 5000


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 11, 2020)

I like the outboard cross-slide support. I've never seen one like that.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 11, 2020)

delete


----------



## benmychree (Aug 11, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I like the outboard cross-slide support. I've never seen one like that.


Not too uncommon on gap lathes.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 11, 2020)

might be lucky to get someone to take it for free!


----------



## kb58 (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm surprised that the seller didn't say "rare!", which is always an indicator of overblown expectations, or that you'll buy into the delusion of great value.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 11, 2020)

I expect that it is quite rare! But it still is a POS


----------



## projectnut (Aug 11, 2020)

The fact that the previous owner left it with the house should be a clue that it isn't all that valuable.  How many people are unwilling to spend a few hundred dollars to move a machine that supposedly has a value of $5,000.00.  My guess is that the previous owner tried to sell it, or even give it away, but couldn't find anyone willing to take it, so they left it with the new owner to deal with.


----------



## Choiliefan (Aug 12, 2020)

POS?
The army didn't buy junk: http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=17047


----------



## Manual Mac (Aug 12, 2020)

I’ve done some flywheel machining & kinda like it.
But not for 5 large.
And orange hand wheels belong in a U-boat


----------



## irox (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi hobby machinists,

In case anybody is interested, I happen to own the same lathe.  One of my hobbies (personal submarines) can benefit from a lathe with a large swing, for example turning hatches (usually around 24" diameter) or large viewports (windows).  But I don't have a lot of room, and want the smallest lathe with the largest swing, well that turns out to the Smith Drum lathe (Fay-Scott also make an identical).  This is was designed/made for the US military during WWII, many ended in mobile field machine shops repairing trucks, tanks, aircraft, etc..  Usually they would be on a trailer or truck with a mill, drill press, grinder, generator and such, the sides of the vehicle fold outwards so there is more space. I've heard some may have done service on battleships (submarines also had lathes, but usually much smaller swing).

I bought mine at an army surplus auction for $500, then had to pay another ~$1000 to get it shipped to me (pity I didn't buy a local one for $1500 a few years previously).  But despite all the parts being listed, it was missing many things, including the flywheel, and the manual.  I was able to track down the manual in a veterans museum, and find a researcher willing to scan it.  It's now free online, but I can't do links yet (my first post!).  It was also mess, when I first saw it I thought it'd make a terrible mistake. I spent ages cleaning it up, dismantling parts, getting rid of black cast iron powder and dirt, getting rid of the rust with Phosphoric acid showed me some nice bright rails.  I bought a PhaseII quick change tool post for it, a VDF to drive it, and it's ready to turn.   I the magic of the lathe is the second set of ways that power the whole bed out allowing for the swing to go from 14" to 29".

I'm still trying to track down the 28" face plate, this has a gear ring on the back which is driven by a gear on the lathe, giving a extra reduction so you can keep your feed rate down when turning large diameter work.  If anybody has any leads on a 28" face plate with a strange gear on the back, please let me know!  

Overall, I'm really happy to have it.  Although now I know the lathe, I wish I'd spend more money and got a more complete one (i.e. with the face plate).

I agree, $5000 is very unrealistic, $1500 would be more fair.

Ian.


----------

